# Good Halloween DVD?



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone know of a creepy Halloween DVD that could be played during a party/gathering? Maybe something like that movie that kills you in seven days from the ring?


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Night of the Demons 1988 or even the remake would be good for background visuals. Also House of 1000 corpses. I am assuming this is an adult gathering.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't want a horror movie. Something with creepy images/effects, ya know?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

There are a couple od DVDs out there that are just for atmosphere - in fact they may be called "atmos-FEAR". Disturbing images, faces floating in the TV, that sort of thing.

My mistake - I just looked up atmosfear and it is a dvd board game where the game master is a character on the DVD. I'm still pretty sure there are DVds like I mentioned...

OK, so I'm not going crazy, at least not by this...
http://www.spectralillusions.com/
http://atmosfearfx.com/


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> There are a couple od DVDs out there that are just for atmosphere - in fact they may be called "atmos-FEAR". Disturbing images, faces floating in the TV, that sort of thing.
> 
> My mistake - I just looked up atmosfear and it is a dvd board game where the game master is a character on the DVD. I'm still pretty sure there are DVds like I mentioned...


I have that game!! Haha, well, thanks. I'm sure someone will know of one


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just put on the latest Miley cyrus video.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you looking for something like AtmosFEARfx? http://atmosfearfx.com/

They have quite a few good DVDs to choose from. (I've been eyeing them lately.)

My mistake! I just realized someone else posted the link to AmosFEAR.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

What about Night of Dark Shadows? It's creepy gothic, but not a horror movie.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

how about putting together a slideshow of images found on the net?

amk


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I suggest Trick R Treat, great Halloween visuals in every frame and decent story lines.+ Reply to Thread


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I would really love to use the movie of the images in The Ring. Anyone here have that or can burn on a disc for me for payment?

I'm not computer savvy enough to cut and chop and edit films


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

"Sinister" has pretty creepy images


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> "Sinister" has pretty creepy images


You know, I never got around to seeing that one, but the image of the bodies swaying from the trees and knowing the story behind it sends chills down my spine!! That's a good idea. I wish I knew how to chop and edit things. If I did I know I could put a killer disc together.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I think you could do it ..Windows Movie Maker comes with most PC's. You could for now try a slideshow show. It is easier than video. Look for still images you like and piece them together with fades in out or something.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

What might really be interesting would be editing those _Ring_ images into a long loop of "normal" television programming.

For example, you run something like _Rosanne_ Halloween episodes as background noise... complete with commercials... only to have the show disrupted by quick edits from _The Ring._ Then you can see how long before a guest notices something a little strange... as in, "Did I just SEE what I think I saw?"

I would use the effect sparingly at first, and then increase frequency of the images as the night wore on.

Don't forget to mine other disturbing images from either stills or movies... including the original Asian version of _The Ring, Ringu._


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

after reading this thread.
this isnt what you are looking for... but maybe someone might find it usefull
I like these cause its campy and just clips so no one ends up sitting down to watch a movie during a party:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00026WQ4U
and this:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...+clip,movies-tv&rh=i:movies-tv,k:creepy clips


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

When I originally watched The Ring (US version) it did actually have an extra on the DVD that was just the footage.
We watched it after the film and I was freaking out that if someone called after we watched the footage, I probably would die of a heart attack...


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

boo who? said:


> What might really be interesting would be editing those _Ring_ images into a long loop of "normal" television programming.
> 
> For example, you run something like _Rosanne_ Halloween episodes as background noise... complete with commercials... only to have the show disrupted by quick edits from _The Ring._ Then you can see how long before a guest notices something a little strange... as in, "Did I just SEE what I think I saw?"
> 
> ...


Oh, I LOVE this idea!!


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

I REALLY like the idea of putting creepy clips in with 'normal' halloween TV.
I'd love to edit something like that together myself. Would take a while though...
Would also be awesome to have an old tv just sitting in the corner of the room with static/snow showing, then creepy stuff cutting into that. Thats's the sort of thing that would be easier to edit together... Then loop.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

My brother-in-law is a graphic artist and I never thought about asking him to do it for me until last night lol. I sent him an email about putting the ring images looping on a disc for me and he said he could, but that little video is only a minute and some change long and that would get super boring after awhile. Hmm, I'll have to throw some more ideas his way.

I really like xxScorpions idea of using those creepy images from sinister and you know, I could use those teasers from American Horror Story too! I don't know why I didn't think of that! AHS is my most favorite show EVER!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

tommytrubbs said:


> I REALLY like the idea of putting creepy clips in with 'normal' halloween TV.
> I'd love to edit something like that together myself. Would take a while though...
> Would also be awesome to have an old tv just sitting in the corner of the room with static/snow showing, then creepy stuff cutting into that. Thats's the sort of thing that would be easier to edit together... Then loop.


I love this idea. Static mixed with clips from The Ring and other super scary scenes like this from Begotten. Warning: if you haven't seen this before and get upset from creepiness/scariness/blood, please do not press play!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, that is just the kind of thing I'm interested in! That video is super creepy and what I like about it is it's so grainy and old you know what's going on, but it's still kind of a mystery. Might be a bit too bloody for my guests, though



Kardec251985 said:


> I love this idea. Static mixed with clips from The Ring and other super scary scenes like this from Begotten. Warning: if you haven't seen this before and get upset from creepiness/scariness/blood, please do not press play!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the Ghoul Log which shows Halloween images and plays creepy music. I think any of the Halloween specials aired on TV in October would work nicely, which show haunted attractions. Some examples are AMERICA HAUNTS, AMERICA'S SCARIEST HALLOWEEN ATTRACTIONS, HALLOWEEN CRAZY, HALLOWEEN CRAZIER, and the HGTV HALLOWEEN BLOCK PARTY series. MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA would be another good series.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kallie have you seen AtmosFearfx's Triple Thrill Pack? There is one on there called Terrorvision that is cool. I know some others have said to check out AtmosFear but its easy to get lost in the projection stuff, The Triple Thrill pack can be put on your tv and some of them are pretty cool, they have a promo on their website, maybe you could add it in with what your brother in law is going to do for you, just a thought. I am new at digital decorating so I def don't know very much but I want to know more!  Cant wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Y'all are giving me so many good ideas! 

Boo, I found this video of the terrorvision on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzyZCkOgXgc

Super cool. Are those videos made by the same people that made the Atmosfear game? I've had this game for years and it's a blast to play!



booswife02 said:


> Kallie have you seen AtmosFearfx's Triple Thrill Pack? There is one on there called Terrorvision that is cool. I know some others have said to check out AtmosFear but its easy to get lost in the projection stuff, The Triple Thrill pack can be put on your tv and some of them are pretty cool, they have a promo on their website, maybe you could add it in with what your brother in law is going to do for you, just a thought. I am new at digital decorating so I def don't know very much but I want to know more!  Cant wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Y'all are giving me so many good ideas! 

Boo, I found this video of the terrorvision on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzyZCkOgXgc

Super cool. Are those videos made by the same people that made the Atmosfear game? I've had this game for years and it's a blast to play!



booswife02 said:


> Kallie have you seen AtmosFearfx's Triple Thrill Pack? There is one on there called Terrorvision that is cool. I know some others have said to check out AtmosFear but its easy to get lost in the projection stuff, The Triple Thrill pack can be put on your tv and some of them are pretty cool, they have a promo on their website, maybe you could add it in with what your brother in law is going to do for you, just a thought. I am new at digital decorating so I def don't know very much but I want to know more!  Cant wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

kallie said:


> Y'all are giving me so many good ideas!
> 
> Boo, I found this video of the terrorvision on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzyZCkOgXgc
> ...


I would assume it is made by them but not for certain. There are so many good ideas on there and I love the breakdown they give you on what you need for which haunt. I was confused at first thought that I could turn the projector ghosts into the ones I reflect from the tv with the plexi glass. I read some stuff on there and then realized its two different things entirely. Just a dvd you put in the dvd player and push play is def one I can pull off. I just got ghost in my window, its on youtube as well. Im trying my best to make that one happen but the projector situation is killin me! they are so expensive


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

That idea about a show with random pop ups is awesome..


----------



## paris1933 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Kallie, I'm hoping do have the same thing for my party this year. Rather than try hiding the tv or packing it away for the night I'm planning on including it in the bash by getting some kind of 'footage' playing. I love the idea of having a static loop with random images or clips coming on randomly to freak people out!!!  If you do manage to come up with something and don't mind sharing it I'd be very grateful as it's more than likely going to be better than my efforts! I will, of course, stick them on here in case anyone wants to use it!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

After reading all these suggestions i do have 1 for you buuuuuut im not sure if its going in the same direction lol. All the ideas are pretty light hearted and this one is heavy haha, the short film "Begotten" its a black and white silent "what the !*@# did i just watch?" film. its pretty intense and crazy. you can watch it on youtube.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

We use the Bone Chilling X-Ray DVD. I got it at Dollar Tree about 3 years ago. But it looks like you can still pick it up on eBay. If you are looking for black and white; I used to put the The Head that Wouldn't Die on loop.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I am showing one of the Scary Movies, either 2 or 3 I think. You know, the funny spoof ones that make fun of horror movies? Originally, I was going to show a horror movie but then realized that some of my guests are not into the real spooky stuff and this might be an area of the party where they can relax and watch something more light-hearted while I (along with the hard-core Halloween fans) enjoy all the spooky stuff.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Beck Syndicate has a 2' loop of images designed to be a background video for Halloween TV's... only $4 http://becksyndicate.com/Halloween/

I use some of their other videos in my Halloween display but not this one specifically but am really pleased with their work!


----------

